# Is Fisker finished, or can a suitor save it?



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Fisker Automotive is in talks with several potential buyers and/or investors, and won’t be able to stay open without a deal, the Wall Street Journal reported... Newswire>


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I knew this was coming, but I didn't expect it so soon.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Between the recall and the insurance fraud I'm not surprised...not that a 20 mpg hybrid is worth saving.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

The biggest problem I have with the Karma is the lack of practicality. They gave it the range extending generator to make it more practical, but it has very little passenger and trunk space, despite it being a rather large vehicle. So you can take long trips with it, you just can't take anything with you on those trips.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

It looks great, but drives like shit.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Handling isn't everything...I hear it burns rubber.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Yea! I heard that too. Burns rubber quite well.


----------



## Maks (Nov 6, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> Yea! I heard that too.


and how many of them already burned?

I read about two fires, but there is information that was the third burnt


----------



## Abel (Sep 16, 2009)

Well what do you expect. It was a designer that started the company not an engineer. Looks grate and got a lot of people interested in EVs. We should be thankful for that. If he could have found a good engineer ( or a couple people from this site ) He could have had a better EV. Now before I get angry messages. Let me clarify there are people that can design and engineer, but this guy was known to be a crappy engineer and argued a lot with his engineering team because he did not want to alter his design. If a major car producer purchase fisker it will stay as an ok car till they kill off the EVs again.


----------

